# Book Bloggers Love "8: The Untold Story of the 8th Dwarf"



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Everyone
Just here to announce my first self published ebook, _*8: the Previously Untold Story of the Previously Unknown 8th Dwarf*_. His name is Creepy, and he's banished to the cottage basement for being different, and .. well ... weird.

It's written in verse and is only about 2,200 words. I hope you like it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Michael, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Kiki325 (Dec 30, 2010)

I've read "8" and I loved it! Nice to see it featured here! The e-book is clever and fun. I enjoy books that provide new ways of looking at familiar stories. "8" does that in a dark and funny way. My son also enjoyed it -- we look forward to the author's unique take on other classic stories!


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks so much. Starting very soon (tomorrow?), 8 will be available for the much more appropriate 99¢. (I screwed up the royalty choice and thought 2.99 was the lowest i could price! (Stupid me). All fixed now. Best!  --Mm


----------



## purple hazel (Jan 4, 2011)

"8" was a really great little book--a fun fairy tale. I wonder if this is the first book in a series?


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

So glad you liked it! I'm working on another book now. This one is longer (probably full-length novel.) and non-verse. It's an original fairy tale, vs. an alt take on an existing one. Technically not a series, but . . . 

p.s. happy to report "8" is now only 99¢ now on amazon!


----------



## Marc in L.A. (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi -
A question for you: 
My friend and I both enjoyed 8 and now she's planning to read it to her child's second grade class. I think they are too young. What age range do you recommend?
Thanks for your time.


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm with you. 2nd grade is too young. Although I appreciate the desire to share the story, there's plenty of other stuff out there to read to that class. _*8*_ is really meant for a 12+ audience. Nothing too bad, but [_SPOILER WARNING_] Creepy does try to look up Snow White's dress (although he pays for it!). The theme of being misunderstood and excluded from the group because you are different is meant for an older reader. (tween, teen and up)

JUST SOLD MY 100th book! Mini Milestone. Thank you to all who have given it a try.

Mm


----------



## moondog (Sep 17, 2010)

This was a fun read from beginning to end as with each clever, rhyming stanza, more of the unknown dwarf’s story is revealed. 

Not unlike the revealing story of the Green Witch, from The Wizard of Oz in Wicked,  this interesting telling of an eight dwarf inhabiting the same woods (and home) as the other seven, in the popular fairytale of Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, offers an unknown and creative insight into its story line.

As I said, a fun read offering a creative sidebar to the classic tale of Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs.

Perhaps a musical in its honor is in order!

Mike Poeltl


----------



## nealsillars (Dec 10, 2010)

Great idea. I hope it sells well!
Neal


----------



## Kiki325 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for your reply regarding the second graders! Just wanted to let you know that the "debate" resulted in some more friends buying "8" and so far everyone loves it!


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow. That's great news. More sales AND a whole class of second graders spared. A win-win.

Thanks for all the great responses on "8". Coming soon: (Soon) THE BROTHERS EEK, a novel about what goblins _really_ do.

Question:
Anyone else having problems with the smashwords-Borders connection? Borders is the only distribution channel that never happened via Smashwords. (except amazon, but they're working out contract issues. "8" is on amazon via their dtp.)

Just curious.


----------



## T42 (Jan 17, 2011)

Love the book! Very clever. I hope to see more fractured fairy tales.


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the great feedback.

8 has been reviewed by a Snow White Expert Blogger.

http://filmic-light.blogspot.com/


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

Another great review for 8!
Thanks to all those who have "dared" to meet the 8th dwarf: Creepy!
http://freebookreviews.blogspot.com/


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ooooh, that 1-click button.  So dangerous!
This looks fun!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

What a great idea, and I love the idea of The Brothers Eek. I'm far more interested in trolls and goblins than vamps and werewolves. Good luck with your stories.


----------



## ereader7704 (Mar 14, 2011)

Rolled the dice on this one and VERY glad I did. Well worth the 99¢. Rhythm of the verse is well done (Don't you hate it when it's not?!?)

The story has a ton of charm and some interesting themes. Not just humor/fluff. I don't want to ruin it, so i won't comment or ask here, but it got me thinking. 

More...More... More... (please)


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments. Appreciate all the feedback. More blogger reviews soon, and negotiations underway to turn "8" into an animated short film. Early, but exciting nonetheless. Thanks kindleboards for helping with the "buzz".

Stay tuned.....


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

Exciting new evolutionary direction for "8". With help (not nearly strong enough a word) from the cover artist, I am retelling the story as a comic. The idea is to print, but with ebook technology getting better and better, I'm hoping for Kindle too.

I'm also finally going to start a blog - about the development of the 8 comic and my follow-up titles - along with "notes" from teaching elementary school writing, an endeavor I will begin (as a guest pro) this month.

As I ended my last post . . . "stay tuned". And thanks again for all the great feedback on my story.

- Mm


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

Check it out - and thanks again for all the support.

http://www.stimulatedoutlet.com/2011/05/8-michael-mullin.html


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

Please consider "Liking" (if you're in a liking kind of mood).
Thanks!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/8-The-Untold-Story-of-the-8th-Dwarf/236407236402914


----------



## marybeth87 (Sep 19, 2011)

WOW! I giggled at this cover art, so I bought it. Great little story! Creepy is not creepy - he's just marches to the beat of his own drum. Really clever and yes, I agree with the comment above - Charming! I don't see anything else on Kindle by this author, but he writes the Larry Gets Lost picture books with the cover artist.

Congrats on a great piece of writing. Highly recommend.  -MBL


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Every now and again a story will crop up with such a cool premise that it makes a writer think "I wish I'd thought of that," at the same time as thinking "I'm glad I didn't because I wouldn't have used the idea half so well."


----------



## ereader7704 (Mar 14, 2011)

I've recommended this one a lot. I hope it's selling well.


----------



## mmbooks99 (Sep 21, 2011)

Wasn't sure what to expect with this one, but comments seemed legit. 
99 cents later I am a changed man! 

Well, maybe that's too dramatic ... but this is a great little story. I, too, highly recommend it. Author said above that there's a comic version in dvp? Any progress on that? How about posting some art from it? (Can you do that here??)  Would love to see the artist take on what this little dude looks like! (I am a struggling digital artist, and this cover is the real deal.) And as I said - the STORY is really good too. Well written.


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks once again for all the great feedback. I'll look into getting comic page images up (here or via a link). 
7 pages (= Act 1 of the story) are done for the pitch.

Also, "The Brothers Eek" officially on hold as I finish my follow-up, original fairy tale: 
"The Plight and Plot of Princess Penny"

This one is verse, like "8" but longer. Details and opening excerpt to come!

Mm


----------



## SciFiKyle (Sep 22, 2011)

Ha! Excellent book! Loved it.
There are, like... what? A thousand ways to tell this story lame and wrong? A million maybe?

Not here. Totally smart and engaging all the way through. (which is short and sweet)
I agree with mmbooks99 above: the cover rocks, too. Very original - just like the story.


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

Over 200 likes on Facebook! (211 and counting). Thanks to everyone who has given "8" a try.


----------



## jimdawson80 (Oct 5, 2011)

This was great. I was both surprised and impressed. 
Short - but worth the buck. 

Nice work!


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Chris Northern said:


> Every now and again a story will crop up with such a cool premise that it makes a writer think "I wish I'd thought of that," at the same time as thinking "I'm glad I didn't because I wouldn't have used the idea half so well."


Well said.


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

Another great blogger review! More to come.

http://curseofthebibliophile.blogspot.com/2011/10/previously-untold-story-of-previously.html


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

More Reviews and 2 Author Interviews!

4.82 Avg Star Rating (out of 5) on Goodreads!
http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/9972511-8

Reviews:
http://iamareadernotawriter.blogspot.com/2011/10/review-8-by-mike-mullin.html

http://goodbookalert.blogspot.com/2011/10/normal-0-false-false-false-en-us-x-none.html

Author Interviews:
http://iamareadernotawriter.blogspot.com/2011/10/author-interview-book-giveaway-8.html (includes giveaway)

http://curseofthebibliophile.blogspot.com/2011/10/author-interview-with-michael-mullin.html?zx=18e405c11aea59a9


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

4 stars on "Always Reading". Thanks for all the support.

Well worth the 99¢.

http://www.alwaysreading.net/2011/11/review-8-by-michael-mullin.html


----------



## JohnHB1988 (Nov 11, 2011)

Great find! Love the alternative - classic stuff.
Well written
JB


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

Gotta get this for my brother who in years past was known to call me in the middle of the night to settle a bar bet about the names of the 7.


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

Facebook "likes" passed the 500 milestone for "8: The Untold Story"

https://www.facebook.com/pages/8-The-Untold-Story/236407236402914

Thanks for all the support.

Mm


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

3 More Great Reviews:

http://abookaliciousstory.blogspot.com/2011/11/review-8-previously-untold-story-of.html

http://www.bibliophilicbookblog.com/2011/11/book-review-8-previously-untold-story.html

http://bookendcrossing.blogspot.com/2011/11/8-previously-untold-story-of-previously.html

And the first 2 comic pages posted on Facebook. (click "Photos")

https://www.facebook.com/pages/8-The-Untold-Story/236407236402914


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

The best 99¢ you'll spend today.

http://freebookreviews.blogspot.com/2011/03/8.html

http://curseofthebibliophile.blogspot.com/2011/10/previously-untold-story-of-previously.html?zx=94e49f4184f14c49

http://iamareadernotawriter.blogspot.com/2011/10/review-8-by-mike-mullin.html

http://goodbookalert.blogspot.com/2011/10/normal-0-false-false-false-en-us-x-none.html

http://www.alwaysreading.net/2011/11/review-8-by-michael-mullin.html

http://bookendcrossing.blogspot.com/2011/11/8-previously-untold-story-of-previously.html

http://www.bibliophilicbookblog.com/2011/11/book-review-8-previously-untold-story.html

http://abookaliciousstory.blogspot.com/2011/11/review-8-previously-untold-story-of.html

http://tattoogirlreads.wordpress.com/2011/11/28/367/

http://justanotherbookaddict.blogspot.com/2011/12/8-previously-untold-story-of-previously.html

_new post merged with existing thread_


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

The buzz continues to grow for this short eBook. 
Check it out, then gift it to someone you know who has been "misunderstood".

50 ratings on goodreads with a 4.44 star average.

Read the reviews here:

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/9972511-8

Plus, Act 1 of the story _in its comic book form_ is posted on Facebook (click "Photos"). Over 850 Page Likes!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/8-The-Untold-Story/236407236402914

Thanks to everyone who has given Creepy a try.

Mm


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

The rave reviews continue + over 900 FB Likes!

http://rebgeo.net/posts/review-8-the-previously-untold-story-of-the-previously-unknown-8th-dwarf-by-michael-mullin/

http://jbronderbookreviews.com/2012/01/24/8-the-previously-untold-story-of-the-previously-unknown-8th-dwarf/

http://magicofreading.blogspot.com/2012/01/8-previously-untold-story-of-previously.html

http://pagesunbound.wordpress.com/2012/01/19/8-the-previously-untold-story-of-the-previously-unknown-eighth-dwarf-by-michael-mullin/

http://coreenamcburnie.blogspot.com/2012/01/book-review-8-previously-untold-story.html

http://loveofbooks409.blogspot.com/2012/01/review-8-previously-untold-story-of.html

http://www.fictional-distraction.com/review-8/


----------



## MMullin (Dec 30, 2010)

More reviews! Why not? And FB page likes now over 1,500!
Don't miss out!

http://www.thinkingcatblog.com/2012/04/book-review-8.html

http://melissaseclecticbookshelf.blogspot.com/2012/04/book-review-8-previously-untold-story.html

http://books-forlife.blogspot.com/2012/04/reviews-for-i-have-sinned-darynda-jones.html

http://bonnielamersreviewsfebruary2012.blogspot.com/

And my follow-up tale is out! Read all about it on my new blog!

http://talespinsbooks.wordpress.com/the-books-4/
Thanks!
Mm


----------

